# Prayers for Tweezer please!



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tweezer has not been acting right lately, not eating as much and drinking more then usual. I made an appointment at the vet for Saturday but last night he got really bad. He seems to have lost the strength in his legs and may be having seizures. He curls up and his paws go almost as if he is making bread, but he is not unconscious. I will be taking him to the vet as soon as they open this morning but I am very afraid for him.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Prayers and positive thoughts to you and Tweezer. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

All my good thoughts are headed your way for Tweezer. I really hope it's not serious and you can just worry about popping pills for a while. 

For what it's worth, the way we knew Rookie was having seizures was because she peed all over herself each time it happened. If Tweezer isn't peeing all over himself, it may not be a seizure. Please let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I do hope Tweezer will be ok. I wish you and him the best of luck today.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

prayers sent..


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh no! Hugs and prayers for you and Tweezer!!!!!! HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh I hope he will be ok! Prayers sent. Please update us as soon as he sees the vet.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope Tweezer gets better and prayers are sent.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, not little Tweezer!!!!! Fingers and paws crossed here. Cleo sends extra special purrs for her guy. :blackcat:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Best of luck to Tweezer...I sure hope everything will be ok. Good thoughts and energy coming your way.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, poor little guy. Please keep us updated!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

fingers crossed for a quick recovery!!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tweeze is anemic and has some sort of secondary infection. What I thought could be a seizure could be stress. For now he is on Clavamox and Prednesolone. If he doesn't respond fast they will mix up some Doxycycline for him. Once a FeLV+ cat becomes anemic it can be difficult to get it turned around. I will be sending out lots of questions to my feline leukemia group.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Sending lots of healing thoughts your way. Get well, kitty xx


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hugs and prayers - let's hope your quick attention to this gets him back to good health fast! atback

Fran


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

Best wishes to Tweezer! It's so scary to deal with such a situation. I hope the pills help and he recovers soon. Hugs and prayers to you guys!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sending lots of good thoughts Tweezers way!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope you're able to get the answers your looking for from your group and that Tweezer soon turns the corner...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ariellelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Praying for you...


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sending lots of get well wishes to Tweezer


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with both you and Tweezer, Katlover!! May those meds be exactly what he needs, and may his recovery be swift!

AC


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so glad it wasn't a "saddle thrombosis" as I feared, but didn't want to say. Hope the meds do their trick and he'll be a lot better soon. All the best!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_*thoughts/prayers for you and Tweezer ~ his story is such a special one*_


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way and hoping he feels better soon.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

How is Tweezer doing today? atback

hugs and good thoughts from afar


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> _*thoughts/prayers for you and Tweezer ~ his story is such a special one*_


I don't know Tweezer's story. Katlover, if you're in the mood to spill, what's his story?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I hope Tweezer feels better soon, poor kitty!

Good luck!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Sending more hugs, and lots of positive thoughts and prayers!!!! Hope things improve very soon.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Sue, I'm praying extra hard for Tweezer and you.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

We have an appointment with Dr. Tom tomorrow. He is the one who has been so supportive all along with my FeLV+ kitties. The vet we saw yesterday on an emergency basis is saying his bloodwork looks like this is a definitely FeLV viral condition. Basically that means it's just a matter of time...

Tweezer is having spasms and is obviously frightened by them. If Dr Tom tells me tomorrow that there is nothing more that can be done to make him more comfortable then I will not be bringing him home. I will not put him through things that may prolong his life for my sake but will make him miserable.
He is one of the most special cats I have ever had and I will do anything I can to give him more happy quality time. I am a basket case. I just hope that the feelings I communicate to Tweeze are calm and reassuring. 
Last night he slept next to me and I did Reiki on him. Although I am a second level Reiki practitioner I am still unsure of the whole Reiki business, but I believe the contact was helpful to him.
Here are a few links to the threads that tell some of Tweezers story:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/117922-cat-cage.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/119042-tweezer-after-5-1-2-weeks.html

Whatever happens now, I thank God for every moment we have had with him. He has been a treasure and if there is anything that can be done for him that will not make him miserable, it will be done.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

You've been such a blessing to Tweezer, and I am positive that he is 100% happy with his life with you. Whatever decision you make, we are all here for you, sending prayers for you and Tweezer. I hope there is something that can be done for him!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm very sorry...A big hug for you and kisses for Tweezer. 

I read Tweezer's story and it made me cry. You are a wonderful, wonderful person, you have been a blessing for him.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Tweezers sounds like such a wonderful kitty! Whatever happens Sue, he has been blessed to have such a wonderful mommy who cares for, and loves him so much. I'm sending prayers for good news tomorrow! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He's gone. Aggressive lymphoma. He went to sleep in my arms.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh Sue, I am SOOOOOOO sorry!!!! My thoughts are with you, and I send you a great big ((((HUG)))!!!! He was so lucky to have you in his life!


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

aww.i am so sorry.. he was so lucky to have you in his life. you made his life so wonderful for what was left of it. my thoughts and prayers are with you. rip little guy


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, I'm so very sorry. I'm sure Tweezer was thankful that you were there for him at the end and helped him move to a pain free happy place.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so sorry Sue.. there are no words to convey how my heart hurts for you. Having just lost my dog, I can only imagine the heartache. Run free Tweezer...


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Sue... I am so sorry. Smokey has a new playmate.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I hadn't known his story, and so this is a shock and very depressing. I am so sorry for you. Someday I hope just the joy of the time you spent with him is what you remember best.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I just saw your update. I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest peacefully, little Tweezer, and know you were loved so very much.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, Sue, I'm so very sorry. God bless you. <<<Hugs>>>

AC


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Sue! At least he was wrapped in the arms of the person who loved him most. atback

He's at peace now, healthy, and probably flirting his cute little butt off with Cinderella.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. He was a very lucky cat to have you. Cherish the memories and he will be in your heart furever.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Sue, my heart goes out to you in this difficult time. I'm terribly sorry for your loss of Tweezer.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. atback


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Rest in peace Tweezer. Hugs to you!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss atback


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

So sorry for you. *Hugs*


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Run free little Tweezer.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

How are you doing Sue? Maybe you don't have the time or the strength to come here and check the forum. It will be ok......I'm very sorry for your loss...I know there's very little I can say now to comfort you.
I know we don't know each other, but I share with you the same pain. Tweezers is playing with my girl Sun, as happy as they could be.

Un abrazo grande desde Chile


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, no. Hugs for you. As many people as you have supporting you here at CatForum, your Tweez has every single CF cat who has passed-on to welcome him over the Bridge.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Oh, no. Hugs for you. As many people as you have supporting you here at CatForum, your Tweez has every single CF cat who has passed-on to welcome him over the Bridge.


And I am sure in typical Tweezer fashion he is jumping on every single one of them wanting to play. Squirry-Jo and Smokey will probably go along with it but I think possibly petite Cinderella will be happy with just a few cuddles.

I just can't believe that last weekend I was playing with Tweezer with the feather toys. 
The vet told me his PCV was up a little bit Friday but that it wouldn't stay for more then a few days. Although the spasms had backed off a bit they could come back at any time. The way he was looking at me when he couldn't control the jerking just broke my heart. His eyes were big and round and scared. It looked as if he were saying, "MOM CAN'T YOU DO SOMETHING TO MAKE THIS STOP!" 
I held him close in bed all Thursday night. The firm holding seemed to help the spasms almost like swaddling helps a baby. At the vets on Friday Dr Tom said a Valium might help but might not. I just couldn't put him through that again when he would end up just as bad in a few days anyway. Dr Tom was a great comfort. He had the very sad job of having to put his 18 year old kitty with diabetes and bone cancer to sleep this weekend also. So my wonderful vet and I cried together and then said goodbye to Tweeze.
This weekend I just don't want to sit still. Do you know that crying and cleaning go well together? The house is cleaner then it has been in months. Cuddling the other cats helps, too.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about your cat. How old was he?


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so sorry. I am sure your Tweezer is running over the rainbow bridge with my Buster having the best of times.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a little dear your Tweezer was! 

It's clear you gave him a wonderful life, even though it was short. Bless his soul, and ((hugs)) to you....

Fran


----------



## TsMomma (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers being sent to you & Tweezer!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming Tweezer's way from me, Emma, and Tiger!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh, dear! I just sent prayers your way not realizing that your precious kitty passed. I'm so, so sorry, Sue. If tears could bring him back, he'd be back, because I'm sure everyone else feels the same way and has shed tears for him too! I'll go dry my eyes now, as I know your heart is breaking.

Big Hug!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am so sorry about the loss of Tweezer. And I wish you peace and comfort.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of your sweet boy!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

You gave Tweezer a good life and he loved you for it. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a heart-break. I'm so sorry, Sue. I do know that grief and cleaning can go together -- really anything that keeps your mind off it, even temporarily. Tweezer was such a lucky kitty that you came along, and he had a great life with you.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. You did the best you could for him and I'm sure gave him a great life.


----------



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

We feel and share your pain and loss of a love one. My Mimi is also fiv+felv+ and unfortunately, she is also going through similar symptoms as your Tweezer. Our heart is very broken as well.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

mimi3908 said:


> We feel and share your pain and loss of a love one. My Mimi is also fiv+felv+ and unfortunately, she is also going through similar symptoms as your Tweezer. Our heart is very broken as well.


Oh hun, I know what you're going through. My sweet baby, Smokey, was FIV/FeLV+. I lost him last month on January 14. You can read about him here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/50-ov...-thomas-laurent-prater-3-32-09-1-14-11-a.html

I also have some pictures of him here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-me...-daughter-forgot-she-had-her-flash-drive.html

He was my heart kitty and I miss him terribly. I do have his collar and two of his whiskers that I carry around with me in my purse. I'm waiting for the company that cremated him to get back in touch with me so I can finally have him back home where he belongs.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss [[[[hugs]]]]


----------

